# Quinn is having surgery tomorrow and I am scared



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't generally worry when my animals need surgery. It's just that Quinn has other issues. He is badly von willebrand's affected. He is also has atypical addison's. He needs this surgery though. He developed a vasculitus which caused necrosis in the tips of his ears and tail. The tip of his tail is now missing and bone is exposed.

We are taking every possible precaution. The doctor wanted him left overnight for a plasma transfusion but I was not comfortable with that. Instead we will go in super early. I am actually off tomorrow so I will be able to sit with him prior to and after surgery. 

I just want this to be over. We have battling this for months. Please keep us in your thoughts.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, man. I know this is exactly what you wanted to avoid. Are you worried about the anesthesia? When Snorkels had to get anesthesia I was very worried because of her heart, but they did fine and she came out of it right away. I'm sure that will be the case with Quinn.

At least maybe this way you will get it fixed. I know when you said before the bone in his tail was exposed that it will surely be better to have it removed. 

You'll be in alot of thoughts tomorrow


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

It's not the anesthesia, it's the bleeding. When he was having trouble with his ears he would bleed insane amounts from a little tiny notch. And it was HARD to stop.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

yes that is very very scary!!
but the vets are aware of the bleeding disorder so they should be all set up and ready to deal with the bleeding.
dobermons are prone to bleeding disorders (or maybe its one specifically)
we had a dobe mix who was affected is super scary when that bleednig just doesnt stop.
i hope it all goes well for you and your baby (((hugs))) keep us updated ill be praying for you both! good luck and best thoughts


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I will keep you and Quinn in my thoughts and hope it all goes well for him.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I know it's scary enough to have surgery on any of our dogs but when it's one with special circumstances I understand the fear. I know they are prepared for him though and will be ready to stop any bleeding that is excessive. 
We'll all keep you and your sweet boy in our thoughts tomorrow and hope that we'll hear an update soon!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We will all be thinking of you here. Usually they have a donor dog on staff who is handy just in case they need them for situations like that so I'm sure they will cover all the bases if he does bleed a lot. 

Let us know how it goes as soon as you know anything. You know how much we all worry here at DFC!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know if this is possible, but could they give him a clotting agent before they do the surgery?


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I hope everything goes nice and smooth for your pooch and it is over with before you know it.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

best wishes!!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck and we'll be thinking of you here with lots and lots of healing drool sent your way. That's basset hound talk.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Glad you shared what is happening. Can truly understand your worries, but try to think positive and we'll all send helpful healing thoughts your way!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Sending mojo and good surgery thoughts.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Jingles for Quinn and you!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for all of the good thought everyone. It is so nice to have a place where everyone understands.



xellil said:


> I don't know if this is possible, but could they give him a clotting agent before they do the surgery?


There is a drug that is used sometimes, but the results vary.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck from Mollie, Windy and me as well. We'll be thinking of you guys. Please let us know how he's getting on, we'll be anxiously waiting here to hear from you. Best wishes.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

blood is scary! I used to get nose bleeds prior to cauterization ...and it always scared me now bc of my garbage diet i get poop bleeds....ok too much info...

but yah the vets will be prepared!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am sending healing vibes your way, and hoping for the best.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You both are definitely in my thoughts. PLEASE keep us all posted on how he does with the procedure and recovery!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll have my i pad at work so I'll post an update.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

werecatrising said:


> There is a drug that is used sometimes, but the results vary.


Are you going to use it anyway? I used it for Peyton during her spay and her foreign body removal even though she's only a vwd carrier so she isn't even affected. 

Either way, healthy healing vibes to Quinn tomorrow! I'm sure he'll do great!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you both are in my thoughts. let us know.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

What a difficult situation. My heart goes out to you.

Paws crossed and positive thoughts are headed your way. 

Please let us know how things are going.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Stay strong for your boy and try to keep positive thoughts in mind. I know that is so hard to do of course, but be assured you are a great, knowledgeable, and prepared dog mamma! My best thoughts and wishes for Quinn and yourself.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

How is Quinn? Hope all went well..


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

thinking of you and Quinn...sending prayers


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Sending positive healing thoughts for a full & speedy recovery...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Hopefully, we will hear something soon. i wonder when the surgery was/is.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Quinn is getting his pre op plasma transfusion now. His blood work was good. We did a bucal muccousal bleeding time. Normal clotting time is 3-5 minutes. We gave up after 8. I'll let everyone know when we are out of surgery.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks so much. Lots of people are thinking about you guys.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope everything goes ok! I'll keep you both in my thoughts. 

I know how scary it can be when our "kids" have to have surgery ...my breed can have issues with anesthesia. I'm lucky enough to have a vet who's willing to let me be there with my dogs before, during, and after the surgery. It makes me feel a little better. Maybe your vet would let you watch the procedure, if you want to that is?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

One funny thing. He got morphine for his pre op. He waited until the room was full of people to vomit up last night dinner. Everyone was grossed out by the beef hear tubes that looked unchanged.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Surgery went fairly well! He bled more than a normal dog, but not as bad as I expected. I left him there tonight in case he has issues. I hated to but we live pretty far away.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay! What a relief! And it's good he's there in case something happens. Even if you lived close and needed to get him back it would take a certain amount of time.

I'm so glad he came through the surgery ok


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's a relief......good to hear. keep us updated, would you?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that he came through the surgery ok.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

magicre said:


> that's a relief......good to hear. keep us updated, would you?


+1!

Lots of good wishes & "get well soons"...


----------

